# Return of Mixed Armies



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, with the fires lighting up under Warhammer Forge, and the acknowledgement that Combined Armies are returning. The first book, Tamurkhan, is apparently combining Warriors and Daemons, and possibly beasts of Chaos once again - and more than likely the inclusion of either Chaos Dwarf equipment as we progress through the series, to a whole Chaos Dwarf List combined with Beasts, Daemons, Warriors and Dwarves.

With that in mind, using only legal options, can you think of any naughty combinations between units? Disclaimer - I'm not sure whether we'll see Dogs of War, Mercenary Units, Ogres making use of Dogs of War, Daemons and Dark Elves, Kislev and Empire, etc. Time will tell. However, feel free to contribute backed up fluff with examples and how that could be used - i,e Finuval Plains allows Daemons, Warriors and Dark Elves allied.

So - some combinations I like the look of - 

WoC Sorceror with Pandaemonium, Herald of Slaanesh with Phantasmagoria, BSB with Doom Totem
Leadership Tests on own Ld-1 on 3 Dice.

Above, plus WoC Sorceror with Treason of Tzeentch/Beast Shaman with Devolve/Acquiesence or Pavane of Slaanesh/WoC Sorceror with Aura of Acquiesence
All are Leadership based spells and abilities, increasing their strength. Depending on unit, Treason of Tzeentch is often the deadliest (many Great Weapon users have a 4+ or lower armour save).

Valkia, Multiple Warshrines, WoC Hero with Favour of the Gods, units from all other armies with Fear/Terror items with at least a Champion
Valkia grants reroll, Favour can modify, Fear and Terror are two results to reroll. Warshrines give the champion EotG, and Giver of Glory allows you to near enough choose your result.

WoC Galrauch + Beast Bray Shaman with Bray Scream
Galrauch can put down 2-3 Breath Attacks in a single phase - effectively causing 6D6+6 Attacks - 42 Maximum in a single phase.

Minotaurs, joined by WoC BSB with Banner of Rage. 
Never lose frenzy, even if beaten in combat. And Frenzied ADHW Minotaurs are likely to be winning more than a few combats. 

Beast Bray Shaman/Tzeentch Herald with Wyssan's Wild Form, Chaos Warriors/Chosen
Insanely powerful Chaos Warriors. How's about that a front rank with potential 5 I5 S7 Attacks each, why thank you very much.

Any more you can come up with?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

Malarky!! wre are you getting this hog wash!!! it will never happen... GW split armys to make you buy more books... dont think it will go back to making you buy only one.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

stevenhassell said:


> Malarky!! wre are you getting this hog wash!!! it will never happen... GW split armys to make you buy more books... dont think it will go back to making you buy only one.


And if they create new books that require both of the army books to be used, then that's even *more* money for them.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

stevenhassell said:


> Malarky!! wre are you getting this hog wash!!! it will never happen... GW split armys to make you buy more books... dont think it will go back to making you buy only one.


It's Warhammer Forge- the fantasy equivalent of Forgeworld. So these books would be more like IA for Fantasy. So you'd buy this book, and then still need the army book on top of it. Am I right in making this assumption Vaz? This is the first I've heard of this.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

well, they could always bring back the lizardmens more frog like allies the Slann to help support the aging Slann priests.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

coke123 said:


> It's Warhammer Forge- the fantasy equivalent of Forgeworld. So these books would be more like IA for Fantasy. So you'd buy this book, and then still need the army book on top of it. Am I right in making this assumption Vaz? This is the first I've heard of this.


By the sounds of it.

The cunts at Whoreseer are saying "wutch it b al dat allyance **** (Ed - they're not allowed to swear, filter blocks it) in d BRB lul"

I doubt that - 1) It's Alan Bligh, the guy who gave us rules for combined guard+marines, 2) It's Forge World, who've done in IA5, 6, 7, and 9, 3) it's a main selling point of the book. 

@Coke - I'm purely guessing here, but yes. There's Plague Toads and Bile Trolls released (on top of Chaos Ogres with GW and MoN) - so I'm figuring it will be similar to;

Lords/Heroes
Tamurkhan (The toad dragon thing)
Generic Characters from WoC/Beasts/DoC

Army Construction
- If general is WoC - WoC are core, Beasts and DoC Special
- If general is DoC - DoC are core, WoC and Beasts Special
- If general is Beasts - Beasts are core, WoC and Beasts Special

Still without more, and this being Just for fun, attempting to create filthy combo's (like Wildformed/Aiban/Flaming Sword WoC/Chosen)


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Flindo said:


> well, they could always bring back the lizardmens more frog like allies the Slann to help support the aging Slann priests.


Slann mage priests are the slann, aren't they?

And at any rate, screw that- Thunder Lizards, Arcanadons, Cuchan and Coatls. That'd be sick. Horned One Cavalry and the return of the Southlands list would be interesting as well.



Vaz said:


> By the sounds of it.
> 
> The cunts at Whoreseer are saying "wutch it b al dat allyance **** (Ed - they're not allowed to swear, filter blocks it) in d BRB lul"
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome. Although I don't know enough about Chaos armies to suggest any broken combos.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

l believe this should be in new's or rumours even though it is coming from Vaz so its probably right.

l think it might be cool and it would be nice if my WoC had some friends to play with if they make it balance.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Slann mage priests are the slann, aren't they?
> 
> And at any rate, screw that- Thunder Lizards, Arcanadons, Cuchan and Coatls. That'd be sick. Horned One Cavalry and the return of the Southlands list would be interesting as well.
> 
> ...


what I ment is the Younger slanns could help them, because the Slann mage priests arre rediculously anchiant, prehaps they could make young slanns as a hero wizard type?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No. The Weakest Slann is 5th Generation, and they're more powerful than even High Elven Casters in fluff. Having one as a mere Hero would not do them right.

I'd perhaps like to see more Relic Priests, however, bringing in some more of the reanimated 1st Generation.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

I would like to see Dogs of War back, but as an official pdf not as Forgeworld coming up with more rules that dont actually mesh with the real game. I would also like to see some of the alternative lists that were in the back of the older army books become playable again. It wouldn't be terribly hard, and it brought a lot of flavor to the game. I remember one guy at a local store that had actually converted a whole southland skink lizardmen army. It was awesome, and had its rules right in the book.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I did like the Dogs of War units, some looked pretty funky, nothing great stat wise, but looked cool.

In terms of Lizardmen stuff, I wouldn't be surprised if Thunder Lizards, Coatl and Arcandons appear sometime. This is because, reading the Lizardmen codex, it explains they use Coatl as flying mounts and are actually drawn in the art pages. FUrthermore, Thunder Lizards, if you read the book, are used when the Lizardmen are despirate. Plus, Arcandons are mentioned to exist in Lustria, but not being used.

I would actually like to see Amazons as units for Lizardmen, since they live together with the Lizardmen, even bathing in the revered pools that only the Slann are allowed in. All female tribe, not many clothes, spears and wrist blades and such. They could fill the gap in the Lizardmen roster between Heavy Infantry and Light/Skirmishers... you know, Medium Infantry, being fast but stronger than skinks in combat.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

I could dig the coatl, but I doubt we would see thunder lizards or arcandons as they already have a big gribbly mount (carnosaur) and stegs. The amazons would be cool, but I think GW would rather make up a new lizard breed than mix in random humans just to keep the army looking cohesive. Shame though, because I could see nearly naked amazons becoming the go-to conversion for daemonettes. Ill never quite understand the design process on those. I cant see whats sexy in 8 tits, hooves, and lobster claws, but maybe thats just me.

Your right about the Dogs of War though. They werent particularly good (other than pikes, those were awesome. perhaps I just remember that because it was an edition of mass cav armies, but I loved them), but had some cool tactical options, and were often hilarious. Long Drong's Slayer Pirates always got looks from across the room, and some of the models were kind of awesome like leopold's leopards or the crossbowmen with the pavises.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Theripontigonus said:


> I could dig the coatl, but I doubt we would see thunder lizards or arcandons as they already have a big gribbly mount (carnosaur) and stegs.


I think you're having a problem with scale. To start with, Thunder Lizards are said to dwarf a Stegadon. We'd be looking at a Lizard the size of a Chaos mammoth. Second, it's said to resemble more of a sauropod or ankylosaur, so it would be distinctly different to a Carnosaur. In fact, I'm pretty sure that the term really just refers to any large Lustrian lizard. Arcanadons are certainly a smaller Sauropod though.


----------



## Theripontigonus (Dec 13, 2009)

I understand that, but I think it makes them even less likely to end up in the books just because of the scale. Maybe in a Warhammer Forge line, but I dont particularly like most of their stuff. Its really expensive, and you cant use it at all in competitive play. If I wanted awesome stuff to use for campaigns or 'apoc' style battles, I would get together with my local play group and we would home brew our own scenario and convert our own monstrous beasts, not wait for a 200 dollar kit that we would only use for one game. The reason Im a huge fan of DoW is because they can easily be implemented into the core game, and wouldnt break the bank to pick them up if GW started actively making them again.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Theripontigonus said:


> I understand that, but I think it makes them even less likely to end up in the books just because of the scale. Maybe in a Warhammer Forge line, but I dont particularly like most of their stuff.


I don't know how to answer you, except by saying- we're talking precisely about what we'd like to see from warhammer forge. No way we'd see thunder lizards in regular warhammer army books. Maybe Coatl and Arcanadons, but not thunder lizards.

Although I must agree that I'd like to see Dogs of War back.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

coke123 said:


> I think you're having a problem with scale. To start with, Thunder Lizards are said to dwarf a Stegadon. We'd be looking at a Lizard the size of a Chaos mammoth. Second, it's said to resemble more of a sauropod or ankylosaur, so it would be distinctly different to a Carnosaur. In fact, I'm pretty sure that the term really just refers to any large Lustrian lizard. Arcanadons are certainly a smaller Sauropod though.


I'm not sure on the Thunder Lizard myself - perhaps more akin to the Greater Chaos Dragon Size (largest model aside from terrain to be produced by WF, IIRC).

*Theripongitonus* - the rules blend fairly seamlessly with the standard game - their points levels, meaning - that the 1000ptish Greater Chaos Dragon - would require games of 4000pts ish to be useful - and it can be dealt with at that points level - not least because it also prohibits the use of Warshrines, GIants, and Shaggoths. Everything else is shit so matters irregardless.

As to Dogs of war - would be nice to see them as official rules, not shitty PDF's - Games Workshop have a particular gift of fucking up rules balance. Forge World on the other hands (hands, it's chaos)...

Not to mention how much better the models are, once the resin's cleaned up. 

Being a tournament player, call me a knob, but there are certain armies which are more suited to an IA style book - Daemons, Khemri, Ogre Kingdoms, and lizardmen - they're too situational, where armies of any size are only encountered upon invasion of those lands which are far away, or the physical geography of the land itself puts them far away, or upon rare occurences. 

Now, admittedly, Wood Elves share some of those traits, but they are far too ingrained in the Old World, while Lizardmen are missing much from the fluff history - especially in reference to Albion. For example, Campaign Lustria would have been far better if Lizardmen had been introduced; putting more work in Daemons in the Storm of Chaos; and an Ogre Kingdoms campaign in the "Silk Roads" (working title -don'tbelievethehype) - for example, perhaps introducing Cathayan outliers, Mangudai, and Hobgoblins, plus numerous missions, like say "Giant Hunting in the Mountains of Mourn etc".


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I'm not sure on the Thunder Lizard myself - perhaps more akin to the Greater Chaos Dragon Size (largest model aside from terrain to be produced by WF, IIRC).


I always thought the Mammoth was larger, but hey, regardless, a Thunder Lizard would have to be one of the largest kits they produce.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Amazons in a lizards army is out of the question, lizards hate all warmblooded creatures. They are simply dinner . Amazons would be best converted from eldar/dark elf witchy things, or perhaps woodelves? 
A thunder lizard could be converted easily from a plastic toy, or a squigg-don/oth. Iv even seen a mumak conversion for a thunderlizard. And, pardon me if im wrong, but isnt there such thing as a "star lizard"? 
If warhammer forge goes east, i can see a mumak with ogre crew. Perhaps a tyrant, 4 ironguts, and then maybe leadbelchers? Then litter with gnoblars. That would be cool. And you could give the mumuak hair to be a mammoth, or leave him bald for some kind of eastern elephant thing (well, a mumak...).
Id like to see new hunting beasts for the dark elves, perhaps bassilsks, or more noble creatures that have been turned into slaves. In brunner a dark elf lord called the black prince has a rabid pet grffon, whos wings have been cut away. Just a few of my thoughts


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

To be fair, Ogre Mammoths are present, they go on Mastodon hunts, and I'd actually considered a "Mastodon Cavalry" unit, combining a Tyrant on War Mammoth etc.

The problem is, aside from the units, there's not really much that you can change around - like a Land Raider, or Rhino based model is already present, and it's a case of just scultping a new piece to slot in that space. Fantasy, you're limited to a Steam Tank at the moment, with only new torso, shield, and weapons, etc.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Theripontigonus said:


> not as Forgeworld coming up with more rules that dont actually mesh with the real game.


you mean you don't want rules that actually work?


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Vaz said:


> To be fair, Ogre Mammoths are present, they go on Mastodon hunts, and I'd actually considered a "Mastodon Cavalry" unit, combining a Tyrant on War Mammoth etc.
> 
> The problem is, aside from the units, there's not really much that you can change around - like a Land Raider, or Rhino based model is already present, and it's a case of just scultping a new piece to slot in that space. Fantasy, you're limited to a Steam Tank at the moment, with only new torso, shield, and weapons, etc.


Im fully aware that they are already in the fluff, but its just fluff. I know about the mastodon hunting, and the ice mammoths n stuff, hence why i suggested it . I just meant it would be cool to see some actual models representing them from WHF. 
And, why not use a mammoth to pull a scrap launcher?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

That would be a bloody big scrap launcher. An interesting idea, but it wouldn't be a scraplauncher as we know it


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Considering the size of a chaos war mammoth model, a scraplauncher pulled by one might as well be an armageddon bomb, as it'd be capable of launching an entire army worth of scrap in one shot.

Plus... i'd probably never be built since the normal scraplauncher is pulled by a baby rhinox and built by gnoblars.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Wait wait wait... Lizardmen don't hate ALL warmblooded creatures. If they did, then everything from Elves to Dwarfs would be on the "To kill list". Every Order race is "They can stay" perhaps not the Wood Elves (Old Ones stated no Elves should ever leave the place they were given). But if you read the codex.... Page 35... it states under the sub-title of "The Emerald Pools":

"No intruder has ever penetrated the jungles around the Emerald Pools, even during the tumultuous years of the war against the Skaven Clan Pestilens. The only warmbloods that even know of the pools' existence are the savage tribeswomen who haunt the jumgles of the region, and these hold them in much reverence as the Slann, bathing in the glowing green waters of life"

Thus, they are allowed to exist there, if not, they would be removed from the jungle by force, because the Emerald Pools are only allowed to be entred by the Slann, nobody else. Yet the human females (I assume they have males of some sort) are allowed to be NAKED (shock horror) when they go to bathe there. Thus, must be part of the "defences" of Lustria and the temple cities.

I don't see why Thunder Lizards can't be made, either FW or GW... I mean, the Baneblade is made for 40k, there are Greater Daemons which are pretty big. I just think it's a centre piece unit like a Baneblade and would prob not be in the main range and have it's own pfd stat sheet. Ruling out stuff like that would make me sad, I mean for 1. The Slann can't transform into anything using that Beast spell 2. They don't even have their own magic lore (I mean... wtf.... Dwarves, Humans and Lizardmen are the only races NOT to have their own lore... and Humans have Warrior Priest blessings...). It does say they only use Thunder Lizards in direst need, and I'd assume they'd be ridden/controlled by a Slann or a large group of skinks/saurus. I'm also sure it'll be slow, Large Target and could be wittled away with range... Coatl however, I'd love to see them, problem is, that's another "Cavary" type... Terrdons + Cold Ones... so maybe that's why it hasn't been done.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually, I doubt Coatl would be done as cavalry. All fluff I've seen on them (which admittedly has basically been drawn from the internet, so I don't know how reliable this is) says that they're intelligent, to the point where the Lizardmen have to bargain/reason with them for their help.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Really? I thought it was those flying things in some of the artwork pages in the codex.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Troublehalf said:


> Wait wait wait... Lizardmen don't hate ALL warmblooded creatures. If they did, then everything from Elves to Dwarfs would be on the "To kill list". Every Order race is "They can stay" perhaps not the Wood Elves (Old Ones stated no Elves should ever leave the place they were given). But if you read the codex.... Page 35... it states under the sub-title of "The Emerald Pools":


"Order" is a load of bollocks. There's nothing akin to 40K, in which it's Chaos versus Imperium with Xenos as sideshow. There's Daemons, and the races the Old Ones created: Humans, Dragons, Elves, Orcs, Ogres, Halflings and Dwarves. There are other races present in the world, such as Animals, Spirits, or other Gods, but I won't delve into them. The Chaos Gods are effectively extremely powerful daemons, Warriors of Chaos are Humans who've given their lives to the service of daemons, the Beasts of Chaos - often the innocent warped by chaos, sometimes the willingly, Wood Elves are Asur left behind after the War of the Beard, Druchii the Asur who were left feeling disowned after they'd spent much time fighting the daemons, who now trade with Daemons (at least Morathi does, being Chosen of Slaanesh and all), Humans range from Bretons, Tileans, Estalians, Imperials, Kislevites, Cathayans, Nipponese, Khureshi, Indian, Arabian, Mangudai, Khemrian, Sartosan, Amazonian, Norse, and those are just the ones we know of, and each is a faction seperated by belief and topography, and often belief within the same topographical area. Other races stemmed from them - Vampirism by Nagash who learned of the Chaos Gods, and wanted to keep his soul (he sounds like a power hungry brat from the normal army books, read Liber Necris, and prepare to have your mind blown by just how cool he and Vashanesh are), the Tomb Kings who were cursed by Nagash, Merpeople, etc

Every race has a goal - some will set it aside - such as often many humans, even Norse, Kislevite, Breton, Imperial, Tilean, (I assume Sartosan) will fight alongside each other, most recently in game terms in the Storm of Chaos, with forces of the High Elves, Dwarves, Halflings, and Ogres, yet at other times, open warfare rages fairly openly - 40K doesn't have that - it's fairly clear cut, pro-Imperial, anti-Imperial, or Pro-Chaos.



> I don't see why Thunder Lizards can't be made, either FW or GW... I mean, the Baneblade is made for 40k, there are Greater Daemons which are pretty big.


Neither of those can destroy cities. The only ones which have the capability of doing so is perhaps something on the scale of a Warlord Titan in 40K - whereas in Fantasy, it takes only the greatest things to cause such damage, such as a Thunder Lizard, congregations of the early generation slann, or the power unleashed by half the Elven Race attempting to undo the bindings set by their masters who were ultimately even more powerful before they siphoned it away in the Vortex, and the Waystones.



> I just think it's a centre piece unit like a Baneblade and would prob not be in the main range and have it's own pfd stat sheet.


Undoutably. Considering that's what WF do.



> Ruling out stuff like that would make me sad, I mean for 1. The Slann can't transform into anything using that Beast spell


Seeing the equivalent of a God given form and a chosen messenger of unimaginable power transformed into a Chimera, a creature of chaos, would cause even Saurus to think.



> 2. They don't even have their own magic lore (I mean... wtf.... Dwarves, Humans and Lizardmen are the only races NOT to have their own lore... and Humans have Warrior Priest blessings...)


Well, they have the Ruination of Cities, as well as Kroak's Final Spell, so they can make their own. However, they don't have their own lore, because they only use what's available to them - High Elves, Dark Elves, Chaos, Bretons, and Ogres get there's from their respective Gods, while Wood Elves get there's from the forest. Dwarves were created to be immune to magic.



> It does say they only use Thunder Lizards in direst need, and I'd assume they'd be ridden/controlled by a Slann or a large group of skinks/saurus.


I don't have the book to hand - only reference I can remember of the top of my head is Mazdamundi entering it's brain to turn it aside.



> I'm also sure it'll be slow, Large Target and could be wittled away with range...


More than likely immune to light range (remember the Mumak's in Return of the King? Only brought down by cutting of sinews or hobbling, or arrows in vulnerable areas (the eyes, according to the book), while the film has Godolas pulling a "They have a cave troll" trick once again.



> Coatl however, I'd love to see them, problem is, that's another "Cavary" type... Terrdons + Cold Ones... so maybe that's why it hasn't been done.


Unlikely. Apparently they're rare, and intelligent - of which Skinks for the most part are not. Perhaps at best a mount for Skink Priest, or a Flying Monster/Hero with either Spellcaster/Bound Spell casting ability.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Eh? I thought the whole Great Plan thing was ruined only when Chaos turned up and started turning tribes and monsters into stuff like Orks and stuff and corrupting the Humans and Elves and stuff. The "Order" thing is... what I mean is, that if given a choice, they won't wage war, but this is Warhammer, so anything is possible. But the Lizardmen have to sort their plan out, and reading the lore, as I said, is basicly returning the world to what it was prior to Chaos coming. So, like.... all Destruction forces to be removed and Order forces who have broken what the Old Ones had planned for them (Basicly every race) but the need to remove Chaos first and foremost in their plan.

Well, in the book, Thunder Lizards are normally diverted away from cities by a Slann, but one time, a Thunder Lizard was fighting a Giant Sea Serpent which had come onto land, and was so in raged that the Slann couldn't control it's mind and divert it.

I am 95% sure the Coatl are what I am thinking of... to PROVE it... go to Page 4 on the Lizardmen Codex, and on what would be Page 5 is a full page art picture, now at the top of the picture is a flying lizard type thing with feathers and a dragons head. That is a Coatl, and a skink is riding it. Just to confirm it is a Coatl, this is a pic I got from the web










There, so it will be a flying cav then.... I just assume it has some magic power and stuff. Maybe Thunder Lizards will be a FW creation then.

So...


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Orcs were not created by chaos, and im pretty sure they werent created by the old onbes too? I thought they grew from an alien fungus that landed from a meteor? same with squigs etc... all greenskins (doesnt include trolls, they are thought to be devolved ogres/humans). 
My mistake about the amazons btw, was sure that lizards were unhappy with all invasive warm bloods didnt know they shared territory anyway.
As for the mammoth scrap launcher, i only meant a small mammoth, a real life size one which would be the same size as a FW rhinox. Not a chaos mammoth size.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought the Orcs became warped by Chaos and became a major problem for the Lizardmen, which were basicly a genocidal police force at the time 

I thought the taint of chaos just changed everything... not sure


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

what i read was the old ones made the orcs to fight chaos with chaos so to speak, but the were to wild and went back to the drawing board... elves, then dwarfs, then men and so on


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah thats it!

I remember now. Basicly, what happened was, when the Old Ones arrived, they saw the basic lifeforms and civ's that were there, and decided to help evolve them.

This was fine, everything was good, Humans, Dwarves, Elves and so on. The tribes/civ's which couldn't be made better or useful were wiped out by the millions of Lizardmen and Slann.

Then the Chaos attacked and the Old Ones ordered the tribes/civs they had to attack the Chaos. But Chaos was too strong and eventually the Old Ones resorted to doing evolutions on the wilder more erratic tribes and such to fight Chaos.... these did that job, and eventually the Old Ones left and Chaos contiuned with the whole Moon thing. When the 'war' was over, the wild and erratic tribes which the Old Ones quickly evolved turned into the "Destruction" forces which are there now.... which became tainted by Chaos and the Moon and are filled with the desire to destroy the other Civ's and the world. Including each other, but they would rather work together to destroy the world... and then each other. Order are there, the Old Ones 'chosen races' and they just want to live their lives and get on with it. Sure they have the odd poltical fight (Dwarves + High Elves for example) but the Chaos threat and the tainted dangerous civs are a big threat to them and the world, thus they work together!

Something like that.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

well we all herd that FW is making a sister company to handle the WHFB side of the house, has anyone herd when?


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ok well I just looked at forge world and see that its a link "warhammer forge" but is there any talk abut what is on the drawing board? some designer descussions or somthing to give us an ideal of whats coming up?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not majorly. There's some new updates today - a new Special Character on a Plague Beast, and Plaguebearer riders for the Plague Toads.

As for the update, there's a huge thread dedicated to it somewhere in news and rumours - there's plans for someone called Tamurkhan (a Daemon Prince/Herald life Figure, on a Wingless Plague Daemon Dragon), and several Chaos Dwarf artillery (and designs for regimented units, but the latest rumours suggest that they're not for WF1) units, including a great fuck off siege mortar which makes the Hellcannon look like a peashooter. There's also Empire State Troop upgrades (such as Liveried/Moulded Heraldry), a new unit called a Blades of Manaan (personally I'm hoping for Greastwordesque with Tridents and Full Kite Shields, but I can't see any WIP for them), and a Great big Marienburg Land Ship - basically a small Galleon on wheels loaded with Cannons and Muskets etc.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

yea i saw that at games day (land ship) unpainted but it still looked cool


----------

